# New Logitech mice operate wherever



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Logitech has launched a new range of laser mice that can work on glass or shiny surfaces. The new mice use two lasers rather than one to work on a variety of previously unusable surfaces.

http://www.pcauthority.com.au/News/153614,new-logitech-mice-operate-wherever.aspx


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

ekim68 said:


> Logitech has launched a new range of laser mice that can work on glass or shiny surfaces. The new mice use two lasers rather than one to work on a variety of previously unusable surfaces.
> 
> http://www.pcauthority.com.au/News/153614,new-logitech-mice-operate-wherever.aspx


Logitech has been making mice for many years that will work on any surface - they call them a TracBall..


----------

